# Britney releases unedited pictures of herself



## banana1234 (May 9, 2010)

Britney has gone up in my estimation... i think this was a very brave move!  I bet women everywhere will breathe a huge sigh of relief that it is physically impossible to look like all the airbrushed magazine images!

Britney Spears releases un-airbrushed images next to digitally-altered versions | Mail Online


----------



## my_adored (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Britney releases uneditted pictures of herself*

I think Jessica Simpson started a huge movement when she posed without makeup or airbrushing on the cover of...was it Marie Claire?? Not sure, but anyway. I really like this new trend. I think its gonna be huge.

Kudos to Britney for having the guts to do this shoot. But I think the paparazzi shots have shown all this before when they go for those no-makeup shots of celebs leaving Starbucks.


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Britney releases uneditted pictures of herself*

Miley Cyrus new video proves that shes becoming the next Britney.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Britney releases uneditted pictures of herself*

The more I look at the differences the stranger the airbrushed versions look.

She's still wearing a lot of makeup though. I don't even think she looks bad in them.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 9, 2010)

I think she is fab for taking this step! Celebrities most likely feel extreme pressure to always look a certain way. Most of the times it isn't possible.

I wish airbrushing in magazines were banned, it helps create unrealistic expectations of oneself/celebs/whoever. 

This has more photoshop evidence Celebrities' Unretouched Photos: Who's Really Not Airbrushed? (PICS)

Pic #9 is ridiculous


----------



## Mabelle (May 10, 2010)

britney's leg looks so weird in the photoshopped version... 
half her calf if gone! It looks like its too small to support her body... like a weird dwarf staircase spindle.


----------



## jrose614 (May 10, 2010)

Crazy what is expected of women. Press attacks you your too fat, too ugly, too short, too tall.It's so said that so many people buy into it


----------



## Kragey (May 10, 2010)

I always felt like the press was a wee bit hard on Britney, and certain celebrities in general, although South Park handled that view point far better than I can here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Suffice to say that this has been the talk of the town between my friends and I for a few months now, and we admire any artist who is willing to take the "hit" for showing themselves being less than perfect.

As I was telling my sister just a few hours ago, "the media degrades actresses for being too fat, then degrades them for being too thin...there's no winning with them."

This is not a new phenomenon, however. Recently, a fellow blogger made a post about how when "men were in control of art," the expectations of female beauty were realistic, and he cited the rubenesque blondes in paintings of old...a charming notion, but during the era in which those paintings were created, most people were dark-skinned, weather-worn, and very malnourished. So alas, unrealistic expectations of beauty may have changed, but they are nothing new.


----------



## banana1234 (May 11, 2010)

i think airbrushing bruises etc, spots etc is some what acceptable, nobody likes anyone to see their spots and bruises, but to completely distort the shape of some one? that's nuts, its not even realistic or possible to look like that


----------



## MissResha (May 11, 2010)

she still looks great (aside from that camel toe lol)


----------



## BEA2LS (May 11, 2010)

i agree that jessica simpson started this new wave though celebrities have been doing this on and off for years..
i do think it's brave though


----------



## kenoki (May 11, 2010)

good move on her part.  sort of treats the audience with a bit of respect.  "i know that you know that i don't actually look like this.  it just makes a pretty picture.  my actual appearance is no secret, but in case you were wondering..."  

also nice because it demonstrates that, celebrity or not, no matter how hard you may work out, there's no getting rid of some things.  those things are our own and we should learn to be okay with them. 

bravo, britney!  but, let me be your common sense adviser and suggest that you are much too old to still be tapping into the paedo market.  put down the cotton candy and listen to old janet jackson (ms jackson, if you're nasty).


----------



## libra276 (May 11, 2010)

I love it. She still looks great but like a real human being.  It was nice to see some veins and that sort of stuff that made me breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## QueenBam (May 11, 2010)

congrats Britney!


----------



## ..kels* (May 17, 2010)

Love this! Good for her.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 19, 2010)

She looks good even without the airbrushing. Ahhh, all this airbrushing makes girls have low self esteem.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

i'm pleased that people are now showing the real images. it's brave of the celebs but equaly i think it's important for them to continue to do this. it show us that nobody is perfect... even if they seem that way


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

I think she looks amazing before the photoshop..its sad that they feel they have to make her look smaller


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

she looks beautiful. they barely even did anything.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm a HUGE britney fan. i like that she did this also. madonna just did as well with her louis vuitton ads.

i think it's good for stars to show pics like that... i mean, we all know their ads are airbrushed heavily but for them to release the REAL pics is good to put out there that they aren't perfect


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 8, 2010)

And she still looks great!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 8, 2010)

I think she looks fantastic in the unretouched ones.

I have a huge issue with how they shrink bodies while retouching. In my mind, retouching should be to remove a pimple, bruise, scar or shadow on the skin, lighten the depth of armpit shadows when they look too contrasted, intensify or correct color, change backgrounds, remove stray hairs or wrinkles on clothes... I can understand wanting to retouch cellulite or stretch marks. 

I think it's great to make a photo look more artistic or aesthetically pleasing with retouching, but to shrink and warp a person's body so that it's no longer anything near a realistic representation of the person is wrong. I wish it was regulated somehow.


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

even jessica's so called no makeup it's pretty evident that she's got some eyeliner on her lower lash.  so if she's really going for no makeup, then maybe it really should not be obvious that she's not completely makeup free.  although i guess 95% makeup free is better than nothing she must have figured.


----------

